# Another DIY cabinet!



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

Can't believe it. Thought I would document building a fairly simple cabinet and I've been beaten to it.
Anyway, I've taken the pics so I'll put it up anyway.

Ok. MDF construction. MDF is a very good product. Granted, if you want a real wood finish it's not too good but you can get a very good durable finish using acrylic paint in a fairly quick time. It's quite strong though it MUST be sealed if there is any chance of moisture ingress. You can get good moulded routed edges if you are prepared to do a bit of sanding and sealing.

So, 5 pieces of cut MDF. The bottom piece is to stand it on as I work.

IMG_4981 by threequartersky, on Flickr

This is a plunge action track saw. The greatest invention in the history of the world if you need to cut boards. It does what it says...you lay the track on the board, the saw on the track and cut. Brilliant!

IMG_4983 by threequartersky, on Flickr

I'm using a biscuit joiner to join the boards. It cuts slots which you then fill with glue and a beech wood "biscuit" which swells as it glues. Very quick and very strong.

IMG_4982 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Routing the back edge of the boards to take the back panel.

IMG_4984 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Assembly.

IMG_4985 by threequartersky, on Flickr


IMG_4986 by threequartersky, on Flickr


IMG_4987 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Back panel.

IMG_4988 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Primed.

IMG_4989 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Plenty of sanding.

IMG_4993 by threequartersky, on Flickr

6 coats of graphite paint.

IMG_4995 by threequartersky, on Flickr

I shall continue with the doors soon.


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2013)

Very nice so far, look forward to seeing the doors on and of course the tank filled and scaped  nice selection of tools too mate !


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

Thanks Tim.
It's just a project really. I started it without realising someone else was doing the same thing on here!
Unfortunately I haven't really got the space for another tank.....wish I had!


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2013)

Ooh that's a shame mate if it was a 40x40 cm cabinet I woulda bought it of you  very nice


----------



## LancsRick (11 Jul 2013)

Nicely done, biscuit jointers are handy bits of kit!

The track saws are great if you need the portability, but I find radial arm saws so much more versatile, although needing to use a rollerstand for longer work can be a pain.


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

One day I'm gonna meet a Festool track saw and we're gonna get married.....


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

tim said:


> Ooh that's a shame mate if it was a 40x40 cm cabinet I woulda bought it of you  very nice


----------



## LancsRick (11 Jul 2013)

I'm in a long term relationship with a Dewalt Radial that I think is older than me.....


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

The only things older than me are Rabone Chesterman tapes and rosewood spokeshaves........


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Jul 2013)

got to love MDF...great stuff...great cabinet


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> The only things older than me are Rabone Chesterman tapes and rosewood spokeshaves........


First time I've ever spoken to a coal vein .


----------



## oldbloke (12 Jul 2013)

LancsRick said:


> First time I've ever spoken to a coal vein .


----------



## oldbloke (12 Jul 2013)

IMG_4998 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Top  coat put on this afternoon.
Thinned it down a bit and it's gone on pretty well imho.


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2013)

Looks like a lovely finish. What primer and paint did you use?


----------



## oldbloke (12 Jul 2013)

Cheers!
Just standard acrylic. The primer raises the "grain" a bit and oil based is better but it's soon sorted with a bit of sanding. It's an "eggshell" finish, about £25 a tin, though. Robbing gits....
All put on with a small roller.


----------



## oldbloke (13 Jul 2013)

Doors done today, cut to size with the tracksaw, hinge cutter used to bore the holes for the hinges as follows.....
I set them in leaving a gap of 4mm between the edge of the hinge hole and the edge of the board. It's not crucial as there is some movement allowed in the hinges.

Holes cut with this

IMG_5006 by threequartersky, on Flickr


IMG_5004 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Then lined up with the cabinet

IMG_5000 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Theses are clip on hinges so they can be easily dismounted

IMG_5002 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Doors painted then clipped back together

IMG_5008 by threequartersky, on Flickr

Then apart from some knobs that's it

IMG_5010 by threequartersky, on Flickr


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Jul 2013)

very nice...can I order one like that?


----------



## oldbloke (14 Jul 2013)

Martin in China said:


> very nice...can I order one like that?


 
Thanks very much 

I would think the postage would be a bit excessive!!!!


----------



## John S (14 Jul 2013)

Excellent job


----------



## tim (14 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> I would think the postage would be a bit excessive!!!!


Hmmm what about for collection


----------



## AndyFJ (14 Jul 2013)

That's a crackin job! Nothing more satisfying then doing the job yourself. I'm thinking of building my own tank with a mate. Don't know whether I'm completely insane or not haha.


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2013)

biscuit joints i remember learning  about those in CDT many moons ago . Great job on the  cabinet


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Jul 2013)

yeah...to much postage...especially because you would need to send it to CHINA.....aaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## oldbloke (15 Jul 2013)

Many thanks all!


----------



## oldbloke (15 Jul 2013)

tim said:


> Hmmm what about for collection


 
Oh yes, that's a different matter!
Well, if anyone is interested it's no use to me, I just haven't the room, dammit.
The top is for a 30" x12".

Cheers.


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Oh yes, that's a different matter!
> Well, if anyone is interested it's no use to me, I just haven't the room, dammit.
> The top is for a 30" x12".
> 
> Cheers.


I say you should make room ....set it up in the garage!
can't believe you made a stand without the intention of ever using it, you should have made a bookshelf  it looks great though!


----------



## LancsRick (15 Jul 2013)

Where are you based Oldbloke? Maybe I can indulge my MTS by stealth - small tank on a big stand, let the missus get used to the stand, and then let the tank magically grow to fit...


----------



## oldbloke (15 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I say you should make room ....set it up in the garage!
> can't believe you made a stand without the intention of ever using it, you should have made a bookshelf  it looks great though!


 

I've had enough of bookcases....

IMG_5011 by threequartersky, on Flickr

And when he finally turns up and puts the composite door on I can put the ****** floor down!!!


----------



## oldbloke (15 Jul 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Where are you based Oldbloke? Maybe I can indulge my MTS by stealth - small tank on a big stand, let the missus get used to the stand, and then let the tank magically grow to fit...


 
Long way from Lancs mate.......Cambridgeshire.
Originally from ooop North, I hasten to add. T'other colour rose though


----------



## LancsRick (15 Jul 2013)

I've got a history spanning both roses, so you can imagine the internal conflict that rages there .


----------



## oldbloke (15 Jul 2013)

As a Red living near leeds I understand.


----------

